# Wire diagram



## chevy_big_block_bro (Sep 16, 2004)

Ive got silvia with all the wireing in asian, and am wondering if somone knows a site with wire diagrams that are understandable
its a s13 90 model
Also where can a workshop manual be bought from in aust


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

give this page a shot

http://www.zeroyon.com/TheSite/techservice.html


----------



## lambchops (Aug 29, 2004)

you can download the workshop manual from www.nissansilvia.com


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

chevy_big_block_bro said:


> Ive got silvia with all the wireing in asian, and am wondering if somone knows a site with wire diagrams that are understandable
> its a s13 90 model
> Also where can a workshop manual be bought from in aust


" aust "???  
Australia / Austin TX / Austria A little help on what Part of the world you are in.
If it IS Auzi. http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/


----------



## lambchops (Aug 29, 2004)

I just checked the NZ site - can't see the workshop manual there...

http://datnet.org/new/techinfo/ has the workshop manual ready for dling...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

go to a nissan dealership...


----------



## lambchops (Aug 29, 2004)

The workshop manual for these cars tends to be in Japanese. You can get translated copies from a company based in New Zealand, but they want $150 for it... on the otherhand... there are places on the internet that you can dl the manual for free ! You do the maths !


----------

